# Honda eu6500is



## Jones (Nov 11, 2012)

Greetings and salutations. New to this forum. Navied around this site and like what Im reading. Well I have 2 questions about a HONDA eu6500is. Seems simple but with HONDAs electronic suite in this unit I want to be sure. Ill preface the question with stating that I used a Generac MegaForce 6500 for 12 years and put over 1000 hours on it without a hiccup. Synthetic oil, tuned regularly, torqued the headbolts and adjusted the valves to spec, replaced brushes one time. This jenny provided over a decade of steady service. Now to the HONDA. I reached out toHonda and did not get a reply. Can I hook up a trickle charger with the correct amp/hour charge rate to the battery while it is in place and connected to the generator? Nothing in the owners manual addresses this. Question 2. Honda states they use petroleum based oil in this unit. Im not reading anything anywhere about using synthetic oil from the start. In other engines I would use dead dino for the first 10-20 hours to seat the rings. I dont know if this is even necessary nowadays. Some engines come from the factory with synth already in the crankcase.

Cheers
Jones


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes, it's okay to connect a trickle charger to the battery while it is connected to the generator. Of course, disconnect the charger when running the generator.

Officially, Honda says to use dino oil because that is what is used in the unit when it gets EPA certification. That said, it's okay to use synthetic as long as it's the same weight (10W-30) and you stick to the oil change intervals in the maintenance schedule. You will not void or lose any warranty if you use synthetic oil, provided you use the right weight oil and change it properly.

[email protected]
Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone.


----------



## Desy 20 (Oct 12, 2017)

You guys are great! So much useful information. I am very glad that I joined you!


----------

